# Chevy Cruze and streaming music via bluetooth



## Steelersfan (Nov 14, 2014)

I know that this is not a new topic for this site. I actually FOUND this site via a Google search when I looked for a solution to this issue. I just got a 2013 Cruze LT last night. I love the car, and I was really excited to learn that the radio was bluetooth enabled. I was then equally disappointed to discover that the bluetooth function only works for phone calls. I called the dealer I bought the car from, only to be told that unless I have the touchscreen system, no dice on a solution from the factory. I found a couple videos and posts about switching out one of my car's parts for a Camaro part, and that it costs $90 and I needed to pull panels apart to make it happen. I am neither cheap nor lazy, but the idea of replacing a sensitive part on a brand new car AND pulling stuff apart was very unappealing to me. SO...I started looking for another solution, and found one. If this has been posted previously, I apologize for the repeat post. I found an item at Best Buy for $25 that works extremely well. I was skeptical, but I figured what the heck. It's cheap, and can be returned. It's a bluetooth unit that plugs into the auxiliary input. Setup is very fast and easy, it connects to your phone just like any other bluetooth item. I have an Android phone, a Samsung Galaxy S4. I use Spotify, Iheart radio, and Tunein radio. All of these apps work fine, and the sound quality is excellent. Here's the link for this item

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/alurate...iver/6581843.p?id=1218759758130&skuId=6581843

Pros: 1) Excellent sound, and MUCH higher volume that using your phone's headphone jack to connect to the auxiliary port. 2)Long battery life, according to the reviews. I will update this post in a few days to let you know what to expect in that regard. 3) Price, huge plus there compared to the alternatives. 4) Ease of installation, you don't have to pull your car apart to use this item. 5) You can use your car's volume controls and tone/eq settings, which is awesome.

Cons: 1) You will have to use your phone to skip tracks or switch between playlists. Not a big deal really, except that it's a distraction while driving. Please be careful, distracted driving accidents now account for double the amount of accidents caused by drunk/impaired drivers. 2) The wire that goes from the unit to the auxiliary input is very short. This is, however, easily fixed. You can either buy an extension cord for about $5 so the the unit can safely lie in the bottom of your console, or do what I did. I bought some velcro, and put a piece on the back of the unit, and a pice on the wall of the inside of the console next to the auxiliary input. 

Hope this helps! And thanks for the invite to this community, so glad I found it. Definitely loving my Cruze!

By the way, if you click on the link above and wonder what the "input" port is on the unit, it's where you plug the charger in.

*** PRODUCT UPDATE *** 

I've had this unit for a week now, and completely happy with it. I don't use it every time I'm in the car, but it's gotten it's fair share of use. You can safely expect 8 hours of play time on one charge, but I'm speculating that it's probably able to do 10. Here's another nice feature about this unit that I wasn't expecting...while my phone is connected to this unit, my Cruze still links to the phone. If someone calls me while I am listening to my music, the car will override it and send the call through. Spotify simply pauses the music, and it restarts as soon as the call ends. Nice bonus! Which begs the question...if the Cruze bluetooth can override another bluetooth device, and then switch back to the other device, why can't it just play my music on it's own without help? Oh well, just glad I found this item. Chevy, you might wanna work on this...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like you may have found a replacement for the Bluetooth PDIM, which seems to be in very short supply now. As for pulling the car apart to replace the PDIM, I'm mechanically inept and had it done in 30 minutes.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Steelersfan (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks man. Not sure if it's a perfect fix, but definitely cheaper and easier. Hope it helps someone


----------



## rafadaddy (Aug 28, 2015)

*Great solution*

Thank you, I will do the same and I will wait in the future to have another car with OEM bluetooth.
Your solution is brilliant for the time being.
Bye


----------



## econ (Sep 5, 2015)

I used this same exact solution with my previous car before I got my Cruze. It works fantastic and the sound quality is great. I would recommend turning the volume down a couple clicks from maximum on your phone so you don't overload the bluetooth input and get distortion.

In the Cruze you can have this neatly hidden away in the armrest. It is a good and inexpensive solution.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Those MP3 files on my computer that I copied to my smart phone, well I also copied even more of them to a SanDisk 16GB Cruzer Fit Flash drive and plugged those into the USB port inside of the console in my Cruze for around ten bucks.

Have all my MP3's in folders and subfolders, so use the Cruze Radio with a very large display to select the songs I want to hear. And since the USB port supplies power to the flash drive, no batteries to recharge. Smart phone stays in my pocket, but is paired with the radio for making or receiving hands off phone calls.

If I make or receive a call, radio switches over to the call, when hung up, goes exactly to the same spot in the MP3. Also has many different options in how you want to play your MP3's.

Just another option far less troublesome and more inexpensive to play MP3's.


----------



## driver1205 (Sep 22, 2015)

Just rented the cruze. Not a bad low-end car. But having this whole fancy bluetooth phone setup without the ability to play music is just plain stupid. Anyway my simple workaround, and I don't know why it works is. (1) plug my iphone6 into the USB. (2) connect a seperate aux cable. With one or the other it does not work. With both the aux cable works as it should.


----------



## jbruns2012 (Dec 30, 2012)

Cruze 2014 LZ here.

I assume that plugging in a micro USB from a Galaxy S5 to the USB port inside the center console does not work?

You just plug this "Aluratek - iStream Universal Bluetooth Audio Receiver - Black" into the RCA type radio jack and then the phone will communicate with it for apps like iheartradio using the Aux input from the menu?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For anyone thinking about using the AUX input in the Cruze, it's designed for the 3.5KHz range of human voice, not for the 15+ KHz range of music.


----------



## jbruns2012 (Dec 30, 2012)

So, with no iHeartRadio on the Cruze menu, how can a person use a Droid powered phone, like a Galaxy S5, to listen to it over the stereo system in the car?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jbruns2012 said:


> So, with no iHeartRadio on the Cruze menu, how can a person use a Droid powered phone, like a Galaxy S5, to listen to it over the stereo system in the car?


Open the app on the phone and connect it via Bluetooth audio (I think you said LTZ, should have it), USB, or Aux cable.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jbruns2012 said:


> So, with no iHeartRadio on the Cruze menu, how can a person use a Droid powered phone, like a Galaxy S5, to listen to it over the stereo system in the car?


Install the Bluetooth PDIM is the best solution.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Install the Bluetooth PDIM is the best solution.


MyLink radios from 2013+ have built in Bluetooth audio built in. Everything above a 1LT (optional package for those) should have a MyLink radio.


----------



## jbruns2012 (Dec 30, 2012)

LT but I do see Bluetooth on the menu for sources. Will give it a try. Thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jbruns2012 said:


> LT but I do see Bluetooth on the menu for sources. Will give it a try. Thanks


Color screen or 1985 green looking radio? The green ones only have Bluetooth call capability, in which case, obermd has a write up for installing the Bluetooth PDIM in his signature.


----------



## jbruns2012 (Dec 30, 2012)

Color screen. I just tested it after turning on BT and starting the IHR app, I said "bluetooth audio" and it started to play over the stereo system.

Hooray!


----------



## CGreen00 (Mar 28, 2016)

Just bought a 2014 Cruze LT1, but it looks like I only have bluetooth for phone calls, not audio. The aux audio sucks! I may go pick up one of the iStream devices today to try it out. I was reading posts about the Bluetooth PDIM, but it doesn't look they are widely available for purchase anywhere? Does anyone have a link for those? 


Chris


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chris, I found mine on *Amazon*. They do still show up there but you may have to search a little.


----------



## CGreen00 (Mar 28, 2016)

Does anyone know what the GM part number is?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I put the list of part numbers in the first post of Extible's thread on installing the GM Bluetooth PDIM. If you find a new part number let me know and I'll update that list again. The thread is linked in my signature "Bluetooth Stereo AUX".


----------



## Rsltz12 (Mar 9, 2017)

I bought a bluetooth pdim to install.. upon removing the coin holder and kick panel I found no pdim. My car has the on star and steering wheel controls and usb/aux input. Anybody know of an alternative spot the pdim could be located? I've already ripped out the entire radio And touch screen looking for it


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rsltz12 said:


> I bought a bluetooth pdim to install.. upon removing the coin holder and kick panel I found no pdim. My car has the on star and steering wheel controls and usb/aux input. Anybody know of an alternative spot the pdim could be located? I've already ripped out the entire radio And touch screen looking for it


Touchscreen...what year is your car? 2013+ with touchscreen do not need the PDIM to stream bluetooth.


----------



## jackyyy (May 18, 2018)

There is the problem I keep meeting when I want to connect Spotify with Bluetooth. It is so hard for the poor network connection. However, I have found the solution from *TuneFab Spotify Music Converter,* which is helpful.


----------



## Riley01 (Aug 21, 2019)

Steelersfan said:


> I know that this is not a new topic for this site. I actually FOUND this site via a Google search when I looked for a solution to this issue. I just got a 2013 Cruze LT last night. I love the car, and I was really excited to learn that the radio was bluetooth enabled. I was then equally disappointed to discover that the bluetooth function only works for phone calls. I called the dealer I bought the car from, only to be told that unless I have the touchscreen system, no dice on a solution from the factory. I found a couple videos and posts about switching out one of my car's parts for a Camaro part, and that it costs $90 and I needed to pull panels apart to make it happen. I am neither cheap nor lazy, but the idea of replacing a sensitive part on a brand new car AND pulling stuff apart was very unappealing to me. SO...I started looking for another solution, and found one. If this has been posted previously, I apologize for the repeat post. I found an item at Best Buy for $25 that works extremely well. I was skeptical, but I figured what the heck. It's cheap, and can be returned. It's a bluetooth unit that plugs into the auxiliary input. Setup is very fast and easy, it connects to your phone just like any other bluetooth item. I have an Android phone, a Samsung Galaxy S4. I use Spotify, Iheart radio, and Tunein radio. All of these apps work fine, and the sound quality is excellent. Here's the link for this item
> 
> 
> Pros: 1) Excellent sound, and MUCH higher volume that using your phone's headphone jack to connect to the auxiliary port. 2)Long battery life, according to the reviews. I will update this post in a few days to let you know what to expect in that regard. 3) Price, huge plus there compared to the alternatives. 4) Ease of installation, you don't have to pull your car apart to use this item. 5) You can use your car's volume controls and tone/eq settings, which is awesome.
> ...


this is great!  i recently bought an older car for my daughter and had this issue. thanks for sharing


----------



## Riley01 (Aug 21, 2019)

i know im late but does anyone know where i can get a similar model? i cant see to find the one in the link


----------



## nmakamae (Jan 19, 2020)

obermd said:


> Sounds like you may have found a replacement for the Bluetooth PDIM, which seems to be in very short supply now. As for pulling the car apart to replace the PDIM, I'm mechanically inept and had it done in 30 minutes.
> 
> Welcome to CruzeTalk.


Hi, did you replace the PDIM yourself? Or did you have someone else do it for you? I am trying to figure out if I can do it myself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I swapped it out myself. It's relatively easy as long as you have patience.


----------



## nmakamae (Jan 19, 2020)

what is the product called that you buy for it?


----------



## Kdfxbg (Feb 19, 2020)

I know this thread took place quite some time ago, but I wanted to confirm if anyone uses a receiver like OP linked that can be used to play music from your phone and also auto pause when you get a phone call through your actual car bluetooth? I called *Best Buy* today and asked the guy if there is any such receiver and he said it would take the call through the receiver, meaning I'd have to talk through the receivers microphone, not my car's BT phone system.


----------

